# Might be worth a try...



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

With all talk of ticks recently, this could be useful....I haven't used it but will certainly make some up x

https://www.facebook.com/download/591031940930899/Natural Homemade Tick Repellent 1.jpg.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't view the pic you posted and guess I missed the thread on ticks but def recommend the tick lasso. We've used the O Tom remover which is ok but is a bit fiddly but the lasso is really easy to use. It looks like a pen that has a clicker on the end only pressing the clicker makes a loop of fishing wire appear at the other end. This is really easy to loop over the tick and then when you release the clicker it grabs the tick really tight (make sure you push down a bit so that the wire goes round the mouthparts and not the ticks body). All you need to do then is twist- anti clockwise seems to be better and the tick should just lift away. Don't be tempted to pull as you could detach the mouthparts which can lead to infection. Don't forget to check yourself too if your dog has ticks they love the less glamorous body parts! The tick lasso is easy to remove ticks from tricky to reach places on your own too! I don't work for them I've just tried lots of tools for ticks on myself!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Laura it basically says.....

20 drops of lemongrass essential oil

20 drops of eucalyptus essential oil

Mixed with 4 fl oz of water, ok to spray on dogs and people x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Will check the lasso out too cheers x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Laura it basically says.....
> 
> 20 drops of lemongrass essential oil
> 
> ...


Are you going to bring some to PITP and give us all a wee douse in it??!!   

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Okie cockie


----------

